# Katie Blair Crowned Miss Teen USA 2006



## v2 (Aug 18, 2006)

An 18-year-old from Montana has been crowned Miss Teen USA 2006. Katie Blair beat the competition in swimsuit, evening gown and interview categories to claim the crown Tuesday night.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 18, 2006)

...aahh 18.

Give her 15 or so years.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 18, 2006)

50 states and that's the best teenager you've got?


----------



## Erich (Aug 18, 2006)

yeah but not bad from Montana ..........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 18, 2006)

Yes, not bad at all for a Montanian...Montanite...Montanese...Montana-er...Whatever the hell they're called.


----------



## Hunter368 (Aug 18, 2006)




----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 18, 2006)

Lanc, for a teenager who is smart, intellectual and smokin like she is, our best is a hellofalot better than some 17 year old [email protected] Meth-head from Birmingham...


----------



## Hunter368 (Aug 18, 2006)




----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 18, 2006)

Boom-headshot!!!!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 18, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> ...some 17 year old [email protected] Meth-head from Birmingham...


I think Matt posted a pic of her up there holding a wine bottle.
Yup, there she is.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 18, 2006)

Meth-heads look more like this...

Rotten teeth and skinny like that whore Calista Flockheart...


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 19, 2006)

dude she looks like a dog in that first picture, her best picture is that last one, and just how intelligent is she, don't tell me, her future goal is world peace?


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 19, 2006)

Arent all those little hussys' goals World Peace???




U think thats a dog??? Man, she's cute as hell there....

Jesus, I think Im becoming a pedophile...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 19, 2006)

lanc theres nothing wrong the way she looks...not my type, bit plain in my eyes but far from the dog you say she is...


----------



## plan_D (Aug 19, 2006)

Dog? Are you gay, lanc? She's freakin' hot. Again, not my type. I don't like blondes ...


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 19, 2006)

Here ya go Plan D. A brunette for you.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 19, 2006)

... pfff, not wrinkly enough, dude.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 20, 2006)

Ahw well. You have to admit that the Montana chick does have some becoming features compared to this redneck find.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 20, 2006)

No, the Montana chick is freakin' ugly. That's why I said _"Dog? Are you gay, lanc? She's freakin' hot."_ 

But I'm more into brunette rocker types. Even better, in my view, if they have black and red hair. but that'd just narrow my choices too much. Being fond of rockers, and not dating smokers has already cut me down a lot!  I don't intend to offend smokers ... but I can't stand the smell, it makes me close to vomiting. And that'd be no good if I was going out with one.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 20, 2006)

I hear yah. Kissing a smoker is like licking an ashtray. No arguments here.


----------



## jakal (Aug 20, 2006)

Play nice now guys, wait for MISS USA...


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 20, 2006)

Jakal, what does Miss SA look like? Or is there such a thing? I know that Donald Trump owns the Miss Universe business. Not sure who owns the Miss America franchise. What a gig. At least in Miss Universe, they put GREAT emphasis on the swimwear aspects of the competition. In Miss America, the liberal feminazis want red blooded males to focus upon the contestants shallow aspirations for curing landmine disease is countries no one has heard of.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 20, 2006)

Pfff, we have a girl like this one here on every corner... 

















and mine... (Guess which one is the hottest  )


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 20, 2006)

well personally i'd say the 4th one down


----------



## Pisis (Aug 20, 2006)

Well okay, they're comparable but still, my girl is my girl.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 20, 2006)

It's interesting that the older I get, what used to be very picky criteria on how a woman looks is less and less important to me. Not sure what that really means though.

Where's my beer...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 20, 2006)

Pisis said:


> Pfff, we have a girl like this one here on every corner...


How much do they charge?

AAAHHH-HA-HA-HA-HA!!! Ah, I'm just too damn funny!


----------



## Delusional (Aug 20, 2006)

Lanc, 
Have you ever actually watched a pageant? Those girls are usually ivy league bound. In fact, Wikipedia states that Katie was a member of the National Honor Society (requires good grades). Not saying the whole business isn't superficial, but they're far from dumb. Girls on those curcuits have to smart, cute, and talented. That's a package deal right there.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 20, 2006)

Uh, far from dumb? You can't say that in general...

[QUOTE="Matt"308]It's interesting that the older I get, what used to be very picky criteria on how a woman looks is less and less important to me. Not sure what that really means though.

Where's my beer...[/QUOTE]Hehe, I was never too picky which provided me many different girls.  Though now I'm in a long term relationship and happy.


----------



## k9kiwi (Aug 22, 2006)

I understand Lanc. She hasn't got four motors and a big load.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 22, 2006)

No no no. Not _"she" _but _"sheep"._


----------



## k9kiwi (Aug 22, 2006)

We live in a coastal town just out of Auckland city, and get shed loads of tourists coming through, and even more sheep jokes.

A while back I was helping a bloke I know drive some sheep down the road changing paddocks when an Aussie tourist started throwing the usual "sheep" jokes around loudly.

Now this guy is about 55 and has heard it all before, he wanders over to the Aussie and said.

"You may not realise this but New Zealand has a tradition, on every boys 16th birthday they get a sheep. This is so they can de-stress without getting our young girls pregnant."

Before the Aussie can reply he continues.

"They are allowed to keep them for two years, after that we slaughter the sheep, and export the bugger to Australia."  

Aussie family looked real GREEN as they drove off.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 22, 2006)

Hehe.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 22, 2006)

Blonde and intelligent an unusual package...

Anyway lanc how can you call her a dog??? Oh wait she isn't a sheep...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 22, 2006)

Maybe shes a sheepdog...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 23, 2006)

boom boom  but no i don't this she was anything too amazing....


----------



## Maestro (Aug 23, 2006)

How in the Hell did I miss this thread ? 

Anyway, that Montana girl is pretty hot. If they all look like that in the US I'm going to ask for my Green Card tomorrow morning !

I would do her all night long...

And Lanc, what the Hell did you smoke to NOT find her attractive ? May be you could post the picture of a girl you think is hot...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 24, 2006)

no, because all your tastes are so bad you'd never agree anyway, plus CC would rip it out of me


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 24, 2006)

Psh, Miss Teen USA, I know of several girls better looking than her, and they have the advantage of not being from Montana. She's plain, but hey, I'd hit it without complaints.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 24, 2006)

I'd hit it without...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 29, 2006)

She is certianly not the greatest looking girl to grace our eyes but she is deffinatly not ugly. She is very pretty.

Not my type I like brunettes and not very fond of blondes but I would not turn her away. 

Well atleast if she were closer to my age.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 29, 2006)

yep.


----------



## Maestro (Aug 30, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Not my type I like brunettes and not very fond of blondes but I would not turn her away.



I think you chose the wrong country to live in... If you don't like blondes. After all, aren't most German girls blue-eyed blondes ?


----------



## k9kiwi (Aug 30, 2006)

To quote a long gone mate.

"I wouldn't crawl over a mile of crushed glass on my belly just to blow a load in her shadow. But if she happened to fall naked at my feet, well I wouldn't waste any time."

RIP Bus.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 30, 2006)

That's funny. Gotta remember that one.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2006)

Maestro said:


> I think you chose the wrong country to live in... If you don't like blondes. After all, aren't most German girls blue-eyed blondes ?



No more than any other country.

In fact I have never dated a blonde German girl, all were Brunette or Black haired. My wife is a brunette.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 2, 2006)

what i don't get is why people go crazy over a tan? years ago they would go to huge lengths to look white and i can't stand tans, much prefer a more pale chick......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 2, 2006)

The cemetery has plenty of those...I like a light tan, gotta have a bit of colour, but full on tan is wrong (Especially if its fake)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 2, 2006)

haha, christ i've forgotten her name already but i've just remembered the chick that came to leaver's day with her tan dripping off her... classic, but no even a bit of a tan doesn't look right, i'll have a moonface any day


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 2, 2006)

Ahhh, you mean Sammy...Found her picture on Google...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 2, 2006)

is it trueshe went home at lunch 'cos she was getting so much stick for it?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 2, 2006)

Wouldnt surprise me.. :evil4


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 3, 2006)

I really dont care if they are tanned or not. As for pale I only care for that if they are goth.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 4, 2006)

i don't like the whole goth thing........


----------



## Maestro (Sep 4, 2006)

Is there anything you like... Except for sheeps ?


----------



## plan_D (Sep 5, 2006)

Hahah! Mmmm...goth.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 6, 2006)

Goth chicks rule! Just check out Dita von Tease!


----------



## plan_D (Sep 6, 2006)

Mmmm. Manson is one lucky c*nt.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 6, 2006)

Yes he is...


----------



## Erich (Sep 6, 2006)

you sure he is a he and not an it ?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 6, 2006)

I dont give a damn what he is. He puts out good music and that is all I care about.

If I had the money he has and the woman he shares his bed with, I would not care what people think about me either though.


----------



## Erich (Sep 6, 2006)

I feel truth in those words .......... he is a character though. you like his musik eh ......still trying to catergorize it


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 6, 2006)

Its Shock Rock.

Believe it or not it is all a show. When he is not doing his thing, he dresses up like a normal person. He is actually a very intelligent man. I have read many interviews with him. Sometimes it really is neat his ideas.

Anyway it is all just a show. The more you shock the fans, the more they come back and that means more money in your pockets.

His live shows are amazing. I have been to 2 of his concerts now and they were truely great.


----------



## plan_D (Sep 7, 2006)

Exactly right, what Chris has said. Marilyn Manson is purely there to entertain, shock and scare people. But the one's that are shocked and scared don't realise, it's all just one big act. I've seen and read interviews, and can back up that he is a very intelligent man. And everytime someone complains about him, it plays to his game and puts money in is pocket.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 7, 2006)

plan_D said:


> And everytime someone complains about him, it plays to his game and puts money in is pocket.



Exactly, it makes more people want to go and see him. He is a genius when it comes to business and money making.


----------



## Erich (Sep 7, 2006)

most likely before many of your time(s) but Alice Cooper is another that comes to mind, wild, crazy, stunts, some dangerous, snakes, fire, theatrics, yes all the same for Marilyn M. Alice in the old days had a great band actually


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 8, 2006)

I love Alice Cooper. Seen him in concert a few times now.


----------



## uhhuh35 (Sep 8, 2006)

Woo Hoo! Sha-Wing Battah!
Hubba Hubba!


----------



## Maestro (Sep 8, 2006)

uhhuh35 said:


> Woo Hoo! Sha-Wing Battah!
> Hubba Hubba!



I think he just blew a load in his pants...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 9, 2006)

Was thinking the same thing. Rather sad actually...


----------



## Pisis (Sep 9, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Goth chicks rule! Just check out Dita von Tease!


Just checked on the Google! I had to slide my pants a bit...


----------



## Pisis (Sep 9, 2006)

And actually after my previous post I read the post by _uhhuh35_. LMAO!


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 9, 2006)

Commonly called, "random neuron firing".


----------



## Pisis (Sep 9, 2006)

Commonly called "to be horny"


----------

